# und wie siehts bei dir auf arbeit aus?



## vierlagig (21 August 2008)

gestern mit AUDsu gechattet und erfahren, dass sich manche leute dafür interessieren, wie es bei anderen auf arbeit aussieht ... also bei mir siehts so aus:


----------



## Eliza (21 August 2008)

*Desktop*

Das ist mein Desktop....


----------



## vollmi (21 August 2008)

Schon ein weilchen her das ich so einen aufgeräumten Desktop wie 4L seinen gesehen hab


----------



## Eliza (21 August 2008)

vollmi schrieb:


> Schon ein weilchen her das ich so einen aufgeräumten Desktop wie 4L seinen gesehen hab


 
Deswegen hab ich ja nur das JPEG meines desktops angehängt, meiner sieht nicht besser aus......


----------



## Waelder (21 August 2008)

*Bild*

chaos herrscht.....

@4L
Bischen jung oder ??? Ist Hoffentlich deine    

 @Unsere Eplanzeichnerin :
Mach endlich den halbnackten "Brett Pitt" Weg vom Desktop. Wir haben dir einen so schönen Karl Dall gemacht


----------



## vollmi (21 August 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich ja nur das JPEG meines desktops angehängt, meiner sieht nicht besser aus......



Wie hängt man ne miniaturansicht an?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (21 August 2008)

Danke 4L

Auf Dich kann man sich doch verlassen.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (21 August 2008)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wie hängt man ne miniaturansicht an?



Einfach auf die Büroklammer drücken und Bild hochladen. Wenn fertig Antworten Drücken

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## vierlagig (21 August 2008)

Waelder schrieb:


> @4L
> Bischen jung oder ??? Ist Hoffentlich deine



sie ist 18, heißt emma watson und ist muggelstämmig


----------



## Solaris (21 August 2008)

Mein zweiter Moni, der erste wird langsam unübersichtlich.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 August 2008)

Was ist "muggelstämmig"?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (21 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> sie ist 18, heißt emma watson und ist muggelstämmig



Du hast ein Schlammblut auf dem Rechner?

Schäm dich. *ROFL*

Gruss 

Audsuperuser


----------



## Manfred Stangl (21 August 2008)

@Rainer

nix mit Harry Potter????

da wüßtest du es!!


----------



## crash (21 August 2008)

so siehts bei mir aus...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 August 2008)

Manfred Stangl schrieb:


> @Rainer
> 
> nix mit Harry Potter????
> 
> da wüßtest du es!!



Harry Potter not read error!


----------



## Manfred Stangl (21 August 2008)

Kein Wunsch!

Echt gelebt keine 1000m von zu Hause!

das rechte ist bei mir in der Firma soeben aufgenommen


PS:
Wieviele solche Bildchen verträgt der Server?


----------



## vierlagig (21 August 2008)

wäre nett, wenn ihr einfach nen screenshot vom desktop macht und nicht nur erzählt, dass es da unübersichtlich ist 

btw: minimalismus rulez!

@AUDsu: was bist du denn für einer? wahrscheinlich nur ein squib!

@rainer: muggel sind normale menschen ohne magische kräfte, ein "schlammblut", wie AUDsu sie abwertend nennt, stammt von muggeln ab, hat aber magische fähigkeiten


----------



## johnij (21 August 2008)

Das war mal.........grins


----------



## Markus (21 August 2008)

seht ihr den kelein odner "akt", das ist das geheimniss wenn der desktop halbwegs sauber sin soll. gut das ihr nicht in de ordner schauen könnt mit dem screenshot...

das bild habe ich erst seit ein paar tagen, hat mir irgendwie gefallen, vielleicht finde ich mal noch ne breitere version... - weiß eigentlich wer wann der film in die deutschen kinos kommt?


----------



## vierlagig (21 August 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> seht ihr den kelein odner "akt"



bei mir isses der rollstuhl


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (21 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> @AUDsu: was bist du denn für einer? wahrscheinlich nur ein squib!



Lieber ein Squib als ein http://www.harrypotterwiki.de/index.php/Todesser wie Du *ROFL*

Gruss

Audsuperuser


----------



## vierlagig (21 August 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Lieber ein Squib als ein http://www.harrypotterwiki.de/index.php/Todesser wie Du *ROFL*



ein todesser mit ner muggelstämmigen aufm desktop, ja nee, is klar biene


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (21 August 2008)

Hier ist Joan K Rowling nicht ganz konsequent. Selbst Lord Voldemort ist zur Hälfte ein Muggle.
Schau Dir doch mal Emma Watson an. Egal was sie ist, sie sieht gut aus. Besonders auf dem Bild mit durchsichtigem Höschen.
Meinst du ein Todesser hat keine Triebe?
Bei Harry Potter kommen auch Trolle vor, vielleicht passt das eher zu Dir

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## vierlagig (21 August 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Hier ist Joan K Rowling nicht ganz konsequent. Selbst Lord Voldemort ist zur Hälfte ein Muggle.



das ist soweit richtig, aber hatte da nicht ein anderer böser mensch ein ähnliches problem? außerdem hat sich voldemort an seinem vater mit einem avada kedavra gerächt ...


----------



## Cerberus (21 August 2008)

Von "Wie sieht dein Desktop aus?" zu "Details zu Harry Potter"!

Ich finds immer wieder lustig wie schnell man auf andere Themen kommt!ROFLMAO:ROFLMAO:

Aber eins muss ich sagen:

Recht hat er!!



AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Schau Dir doch mal Emma Watson an. Egal was sie ist, sie sieht gut aus. Besonders auf dem Bild mit durchsichtigem Höschen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 August 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Bei Harry Potter kommen auch Trolle vor


Stollentrolle auch?


----------



## vierlagig (21 August 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Stollentrolle auch?



das wäre dann wohl eher sowas wie ein inferius 



> Ein Inferius ist der Körper eines toten Menschen, der sich durch den Zauber eines bösen Magiers bewegt und dessen Befehle ausführt.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (21 August 2008)

Damit auch alle mitreden (sauigeln) können

http://thomay.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/emma-watson-flash-nsfw-1.jpg

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## johnij (21 August 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Damit auch alle mitreden (sauigeln) können
> 
> http://thomay.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/emma-watson-flash-nsfw-1.jpg
> 
> ...


 
Sowas bringt mich auf böööööse gedanken........


----------



## Cerberus (21 August 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Sowas bringt mich auf böööööse gedanken........


 
Echt?? Wie das???:s18::s18:


----------



## Full Flavor (21 August 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Sowas bringt mich auf böööööse gedanken........


 
Nicht nur du!:-D


----------



## Markus (21 August 2008)

böse wie seid ihr den drauf? also mich macht das bestenfalls geil...


----------



## Full Flavor (21 August 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> böse wie seid ihr den drauf? also mich macht das bestenfalls geil...


 
genau richtig würd ich sagen     :sc4:


----------



## vierlagig (21 August 2008)

und dabei hats so schön angefangen  ... können wir bitte noch paar desktops sehen?

mach doch mal einer einen "welcher schauspielerin hast du schon unter den rock geguckt"-thread auf ...


----------



## johnij (21 August 2008)

Full Flavor schrieb:


> Nicht nur du!:-D


 
Ihr habt übrigens geile Weiber in der Pfalz mit geilen tiiiiiiittennnnnnnnn


----------



## Full Flavor (21 August 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Ihr habt übrigens geile Weiber in der Pfalz mit geilen tiiiiiiittennnnnnnnn


 
find ich auch !!!!

Ok 4L lassen wir das


----------



## Full Flavor (21 August 2008)

So siehts in etwa bei mir aus


----------



## argv_user (21 August 2008)

Full Flavor schrieb:


> So siehts in etwa bei mir aus



Prioritäten setzen ist OK!


----------



## Full Flavor (21 August 2008)

argv_user schrieb:


> Prioritäten setzen ist OK!


 
Man tut was man kann


----------



## Ralle (21 August 2008)

Ich zeig mal den Laptop .


----------



## Full Flavor (21 August 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich zeig mal den Laptop .


 
Übersichtlich sieht anders aus. Solange du alles findest!!?
:sb8:


----------



## vierlagig (21 August 2008)

@ralle: wie kommst du da auf deinen desktop?


----------



## Cerberus (21 August 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich zeig mal den Laptop .


 
Also mir sind da sofort solche Dateien wie "UV-Licht am Tatort.flv", "scheißdiewandan.mp3" oder "Katze will Futter.flv" aufgefallen. Arbeit????*ROFL*


----------



## Ralle (21 August 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Also mir sind da sofort solche Dateien wie "UV-Licht am Tatort.flv", "scheißdiewandan.mp3" oder "Katze will Futter.flv" aufgefallen. Arbeit????*ROFL*



Die hab ich extra drauf, damit keiner denkt, ich würde nur arbeiten !
"Scheiß die Wand an" kommt immer dran, wenn mir jemand auf den Sack geht.
Außerdem bin ich ja genau deswegen selbständig, ich darf das auf meinem Laptop haben .

PS: Ansonsten steh ich ja nicht auf Klingeltöne, der kommt auch nur auf dem Lappi zum Einsatz!!!


----------



## Cerberus (21 August 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Außerdem bin ich ja genau deswegen selbständig, ich darf das auf meinem Laptop haben .


 
Da sieht man mal wieder den Vorteil eines selbstständigen!*ACK*


----------



## jabba (21 August 2008)

Zur zeit hab ich die letzte Mondfinsternis aufgenommen am 16.8.08 mit Blendenfehler . Sieht aus als wäre noch ein grüner Planet vorhanden.


----------



## Ralle (21 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> @ralle: wie kommst du da auf deinen desktop?



4L, ich bin immer bei mir.


----------



## edison (21 August 2008)

Desktop Daheim, Dualhead


----------



## vierlagig (22 August 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> weiß eigentlich wer wann der film in die deutschen kinos kommt?



en.wikipedia.org und imdb.com sind sich einig, dass ein deutsches release noch nicht geplant ist ... aber da ich sowieso zu den "filme sind im original viel besser"-menschen gehöre, wäre mir das ehrlich gesagt egal


----------



## vierlagig (22 August 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich zeig mal den Laptop .



ralle, hier besteht klärungsbedarf: übergibst du andere startparameter? oder willste einfach manchmal lieber nur mit ner kopie arbeiten? ist ja sicherer als das original zu verwurschteln


----------



## vierlagig (22 August 2008)

edison schrieb:


> Desktop Daheim, Dualhead



immer wieder interessant, wie die leute bemüht sind symbolgruppen zu bilden 
unten links ist noch frei


----------



## mst (22 August 2008)

edison schrieb:


> Desktop Daheim, Dualhead


 
Wo hast du den Desktop Hintergrund her?
Würdest du den weitergeben?


----------



## Frank (22 August 2008)

desktop PG auf arbeit


----------



## vierlagig (22 August 2008)

Frank schrieb:


> desktop PG auf arbeit



weißt du, was ich nicht verstehe?
dass dein zweiter monitor eigentlich auf der anderen seite steht


----------



## Frank (22 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> weißt du, was ich nicht verstehe?
> dass dein zweiter monitor eigentlich auf der anderen seite steht


 
wenn ich es selbst wüßte, würde ich es dir verraten...
ich glaube er steht da ganz gut blickgeschützt vor EDV etc.


----------



## Jumper (22 August 2008)

Habe nun viele Destkop geshen!!
Der vom 4L
ist jedoch aus Meiner sicht mit der schönste!!
Da lässt es sich schön arbeiten!!
Und wenn er das auch noch als sein Eigentum bezeichen darf dann sag ich nur viel Spaß!!
(Meine natürlich die Person und nicht den Bildschirm!! )


----------



## Bender25 (22 August 2008)

Dann dann will ich auch mal.. 
Frisch von heute.


----------



## vierlagig (22 August 2008)

Bender25 schrieb:


> Dann dann will ich auch mal..
> Frisch von heute.



frank hat gar nicht erzählt, dass ihr in mailkontakt steht 

mal ne frage an alle: warum legt ihr dokumente auf dem desktop ab?

also im laufe eines tages sammelt sich bei mir auch einiges auf der tischplatte, keine frage, screenshots und bedienungsanleitungen fürs forum z.b.  ... aber das wird am ende eines tages schön weggeräumt, also anleitungen zu den anleitungen, screenshots zu den screenshots, projektdateien zu den entsprechenden projekten ...


----------



## Bender25 (22 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> frank hat gar nicht erzählt, dass ihr in mailkontakt steht


 
das siehst mal... nur der Frank weiß auch nichts davon 



vierlagig schrieb:


> mal ne frage an alle: warum legt ihr dokumente auf dem desktop ab?


 
Nennen wirs mal dumme angewohnheit... Beim Speichern von den Dateien..gehts am schnellsten wenn ich auf Desktop klicke und dort speicher. Zudem find ichs dann auch wieder


----------



## Eliza (22 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ... aber das wird am ende eines tages schön weggeräumt, also anleitungen zu den anleitungen, screenshots zu den screenshots, projektdateien zu den entsprechenden projekten ...


 
guck mal auf die uhr!


----------



## OHGN (22 August 2008)

Was habt Ihr bloß für gräulige Hintergrundbilder!:sb10:
Und dann teilweise noch dieses XP-Design, brrr!

Ein professioneller Desktop sieht natürlich so aus:


----------



## Bender25 (22 August 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> guck mal auf die uhr!


 
Ich hab in 7 min Feierabend


----------



## Full Flavor (22 August 2008)

Bender25 schrieb:


> Ich hab in 7 min Feierabend


 
I net  :sb7:


----------



## vierlagig (22 August 2008)

Bender25 schrieb:


> Ich hab in 7 min Feierabend



ich hab heut gar nicht erst angefangen


----------



## seeba (22 August 2008)

Sieht noch nicht ganz so schlimm wie bei Ralle aus.


----------



## Cerberus (22 August 2008)

Bender25 schrieb:


> Ich hab in 7 min Feierabend


 
Schön wärs!! Ne ich darf heut noch ne zeit lang!


----------



## Lars Weiß (22 August 2008)

ikaruga rules 

die dc steht unter dem schreibtisch.


----------



## blasterbock (22 August 2008)

Über Geschmack und Ordnungssinn kann man streiten.
Ich mag meinen Desktop, es so wie er ist.
Und schaffen muss ich auch noch eine Weile.


----------



## Ralle (22 August 2008)

@4L

zu deiner Frage:
Die Software hab ich mal getestet. Man kann einfach 2 Verzeichnisse mit dem Programm anlegen und es dann 2 mal öffnen, um 2 unterschiedliche s5-Programme gleichzeitig anzusehen.


----------



## Approx (22 August 2008)

*hab ich bei Google gesehen...*

Greez Appro


----------



## Cerberus (25 August 2008)

@ Approx

Ob man da dann noch das findet was man sucht halte ich für fragwürdig!


----------



## kiestumpe (25 August 2008)

zur Zeit habe ich diesen Hintergrund


----------



## vierlagig (25 August 2008)

@kiestumpe: 640x512? ...was hast du für nen bildschirm?


----------



## kiestumpe (25 August 2008)

1280 x 1024 - ich habs in paint um 50% geschrumpft ;o)


----------



## edison (25 August 2008)

mst schrieb:


> Wo hast du den Desktop Hintergrund her?
> Würdest du den weitergeben?


 
Irgendwo mal im WEB gefunden.
Klar, hier ist er


----------



## vierlagig (26 August 2008)

auf grund der vielen nachfragen:

das :TOOL: welches "die symbole so schön anordnet" heißt launcher


----------



## MeTh (28 August 2008)

Hallo,

hab so ein ähnliches Tool.

http://rocketdock.com/

Sieht ein bischen nach der Macleiste aus.

LG MeTh.


----------



## vierlagig (29 August 2008)

MeTh schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab so ein ähnliches Tool.
> http://rocketdock.com/
> Sieht ein bischen nach der Macleiste aus.
> LG MeTh.



hab ich mal als anlass genommen meine EPLAN-station zu überarbeiten und auch da schlichte leere zu leben 

sieht an sich ganz gut aus, was mich stört ist, dass man es nicht einfach so verschieben oder ausblenden kann, wenn es im weg ist ...


----------



## Cerberus (29 August 2008)

Was ist das für eine auf dem Desktop? Auch Emma??


----------



## vierlagig (29 August 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine auf dem Desktop? Auch Emma??



da fragst du noch?


----------



## Cerberus (29 August 2008)

So wie es aussieht hat sie ihren weinroten Zaubermantel an! *ROFL*


----------



## MeTh (29 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> hab ich mal als anlass genommen meine EPLAN-station zu überarbeiten und auch da schlichte leere zu leben
> 
> sieht an sich ganz gut aus, was mich stört ist, dass man es nicht einfach so verschieben oder ausblenden kann, wenn es im weg ist ...


 
Hallo vierlagig,

hab mal den Punkt im Menü als Bild angehängt. Dort kannst du die Leiste automatisch ausblenden lassen.

Hat was, oder?

LG MeTh.


----------



## vierlagig (29 August 2008)

MeTh schrieb:


> hab mal den Punkt im Menü als Bild angehängt. Dort kannst du die Leiste automatisch ausblenden lassen.



kann es grad nicht testen ... wie blend ich sie dann wieder ein?


----------



## MeTh (29 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> kann es grad nicht testen ... wie blend ich sie dann wieder ein?


 
Einfach mit der Maus (in deinem Fall) nach unten.
Hoffe du hast da nicht deine Taskleiste.

Ich hab meine Leiste Links angeordnet, weil sie mich dort am wenigsten stört.

Man kann dann auch die Zeit ein bischen anpassen, wie schnell die Leiste kommen soll.

LG MeTh.


----------



## vierlagig (29 August 2008)

das ist doch dann eher suboptimal ... irgendwie mag mir das nicht gefallen

...aber die optik ist erstmal gut, mal sehen, wann wir, ich und die leiste, uns in die quere kommen ...


----------

